# Quiche recipe needed with eggbeaters



## letscook (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone have a quiche recipe using aparagus and also could use broccoli  using egg beaters.

My dad 81 yrs old had heart surgrey, (came out great and doing Great) but has no appetite, as nothing is appealing to him. Thought i would make him a quiche with his favorite aparagus and using egg beater for a little healther and maybe lighter and just might taste good to him.

thanks and Happy Holidays


----------



## QSis (Dec 6, 2008)

Here you go, lets. Egg Beaters 

Just substitute your dad's favorite veggies for the spinach.

Lee


----------



## letscook (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks  I'll give it try.    The spinach sounds good to.


----------

